# Riding Winters CA



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

Heh everyone, I'm new to this board been on MTBR for years. Just wondering what everyones favorite ride up and around Winters CA is? I have an uncle that lives up in the foothills outside of town. Last time I visited(bikeless) I saw lots of road riders on the weekend. My aunt her work at UC Davis says Davis is very bike friendly too. Thanks


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Western Part of Foxy Century*

My favorite route out of Winters is part of the Foxy Fall Century. Here it is:

1.West on 128, climbing along Putah Creek to Lake Berryessa
2.South on 128, descending to Moscowite Corner (junction 121/128)
3.Turn south (veer left) onto 121, descending to Wooden Valley Road
4.Turn south (left) onto WVR, descending to Wooden Valley Cross
5.Turn east (left) onto WVC to Gordon Valley Road
6.Turn south (right) onto GVR, descending to Mankas Corner
7.Turn east (left) onto Mankas Corner Road
8.East on MCR, then north back to Winters via Waterman Blvd, to Hilborn Rd, to Lyon Rd, to Cherry Glen Rd, to Pleasants Valley Rd, back to 121

The nice part of this route is that you do a lot of climbing up to Berryessa, then it’s pretty much a descent (except first part of 121) until you get to some rollers on your route north back into Winters. Also, very little traffic for the most part.


----------



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

*Safe/Mileage?*

So I assume from your description its a relative safe route? I currently live in Phoenix and some routes we just don't do any more, pretty hateful people in SUV's. What is the total mileage on that route? From what I could see there is several wide shoulders and even signs showing bike route. Thinking of a fall trip there. Thanks V.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

vcyclist said:


> So I assume from your description its a relative safe route? I currently live in Phoenix and some routes we just don't do any more, pretty hateful people in SUV's. What is the total mileage on that route? From what I could see there is several wide shoulders and even signs showing bike route. Thinking of a fall trip there. Thanks V.


That's about 42-45 miles. You have to be careful with the timing not to get caught up in traffic heading to/from Lake Berryessa. The stretch along 121 is winding and narrow, and cars can get impatient behind you. But it's a great ride.

For very little traffic, you can head south towards Vacaville along Pleasants Valley Road, and come back or swing across to Gibson Canyon to Cantelow to Timm Ranch to Winters Road. This is mostly rollers, with not much traffic. Another option if you want to climb is to go over Cantelow Road down to Pleasants Valley.

For no climbing and little traffic, take Putah Creek Road east to Davis, or head north towards Woodland. These are rural roads and most drivers are aware of bicyclists.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Exactly Right*



Rushfan said:


> You have to be careful with the timing not to get caught up in traffic heading to/from Lake Berryessa. The stretch along 121 is winding and narrow, and cars can get impatient behind you.


I agree. 128's usually OK, but 121 can get busy, depending on time of day, though still very acceptable. Once you turn off 121 onto Wooden Valley Road, it's heaven. But if you were ever to continue up 121 over Mt. George into Napa (which we are not recommending), then IME, the drivers are as hostile as I have ever run up against (long horn blasts followed by the "squeeze"). They have kind of scared me off that stretch, which I am sure they would be happy to know.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Bill70J said:


> I agree. 128's usually OK, but 121 can get busy, depending on time of day, though still very acceptable. Once you turn off 121 onto Wooden Valley Road, it's heaven. But if you were ever to continue up 121 over Mt. George into Napa (which we are not recommending), then IME, the drivers are as hostile as I have ever run up against (long horn blasts followed by the "squeeze"). They have kind of scared me off that stretch, which I am sure they would be happy to know.


Instead of going over 121, you could do an out & back and still hit Wooden Valley Road. I've been thinking about doing it, just haven't had the right day at work to allow for it. Here's my thought-

Leave Winters down Pleasants Valley Road south to Lagoon Valley Road. Take the frontage to Hilborn, then west on Waterman, which goes to Mankas Corner, then up Suisun Valley Road to Wooden Valley and back. Not much traffic, and where there is, you've got decent shoulders for the most part. Most of this is rural.

When you get out here, and don't mind riding around 17 mph on the flats, send me a private message and I'd be happy to show you some of these roads.


----------



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

*Local Club?*

Do you all belong to a local club or just ride the same routes? any good local shops? Looks like an awesome place to road ride, I'll be bringing mine my next visit. V


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

vcyclist said:


> Do you all belong to a local club or just ride the same routes? any good local shops? Looks like an awesome place to road ride, I'll be bringing mine my next visit. V


I ride these routes. I live in Woodland, my parents are in north Vacaville, and I work as an appraiser throughout the area. I end up driving all these roads appraising houses and try to find interesting places to ride. And yes, it's great going 3 blocks from home and then hitting country roads.

There's a big club in Davis that I plan to join, just haven't gotten around to it yet.
http://www.davisbikeclub.org/

There's some maps on the site that might be useful.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

vcyclist said:


> Do you all belong to a local club or just ride the same routes? any good local shops? Looks like an awesome place to road ride, I'll be bringing mine my next visit. V


I am a member of the Benicia Bicycle Club which is a very active group of about 75 members. Part of the route I described earlier is included in our Thursday and Saturday rides. Our Tuesday and Sunday rides go the opposite direction (south and west) across the Carquinez (Zampa) bridge into Contra Costa County, where we ride in the Briones/San Pablo reservoir area. Going that way, one variation is an very nice 80 mile roundtrip with 5100 ft. of climbing and minimal traffic. 

If you're interested we would be excited to have you join us when you're here. Here's our website: http://www.gbvilla.cnc.net/BBCHomepage.htm.

As far as shops go, one guy owns two good ones - in Vacaville, and in downtown Fairfield, and there is also a good one at an REI store in Concord. (One of our Club members is a [very good] wrench there.) Lastly, if you like, PM me and I will try to get you a copy of the Solano/Napa County bike route map - which is really quite good.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Bill70J said:


> I am a member of the Benicia Bicycle Club which is a very active group of about 75 members. Part of the route I described earlier is included in our Thursday and Saturday rides. Our Tuesday and Sunday rides go the opposite direction (south and west) across the Carquinez (Zampa) bridge into Contra Costa County, where we ride in the Briones/San Pablo reservoir area. Going that way, one variation is an very nice 80 mile roundtrip with 5100 ft. of climbing and minimal traffic.
> 
> If you're interested we would be excited to have you join us when you're here. Here's our website: http://www.gbvilla.cnc.net/BBCHomepage.htm.
> 
> As far as shops go, one guy owns two good ones - in Vacaville, and in downtown Fairfield, and there is also a good one at an REI store in Concord. (One of our Club members is a [very good] wrench there.) Lastly, if you like, PM me and I will try to get you a copy of the Solano/Napa County bike route map - which is really quite good.


In Davis there's 3 solid shops. My favorite is Davis Wheelworks.
http://www.daviswheelworks.com/

The link above to the Davis Bike Club has pdfs of the Solano Napa Bike route maps...


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I ride from Folsom over to that area and return for Double Century training. My favorite..

I come from Davis and head south to Dixon. Lonely flat roads from Davis to Dixon, plenty of wind so the riding here is challenging. 

From Dixon, N on Old Davis road to Cantelow Road. Climb Cantelow (take your camera) which is a real good, short climb. Up to Pleasants Valley, down Putah Creek Road to Winters. Putah Creek Road is popular with triathletes because it is long, straight, well-paved (except for the section up near the lake) with little traffic. 

Connect Putah Creek to Russell and return to Davis. 

good riding....

LC


----------

